# Was Lemon Balm the secret for my recovery?



## mmco (Jul 23, 2016)

Back in 2013 I had a full remission of my depression and anxiety (I've got them since 2001). I was my old, happy-go-lucky self I was when I was a kid in the 90's.
But in the spring of 2014 my anxiety and depression quickly returned. I've tried all the things I did back then and nothing seemed to help:
1. Eating healthily and avoiding junk food
2. A mild tricyclic AD
3. Various supplements and vitamins
4. Sleeping a lot - going to bed early and getting up early
5. Not watching/reading the news and avoiding anything with too much drama, negativity, etc.
6. Being away from home to avoid the drama of my parents

Recently I found something that was part of my supplement regimen back then that I _haven't_ used frequently since 2014 - Lemon Balm. Recently I've only used it sporadically as I bought Melatonin capsules for sleep instead of the Melatonin + Lemon balm supplement I was using in 2013. Now when I think about it I was taking it every night for months - the months I was extremely happy!

Do you think that Lemon balm might possibly be the silver bullet, that missing link in lifting my anxiety and depression? Is that even possible as it's just a herb? I am doing/taking everything else I did back then to no avail. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## mmco (Jul 23, 2016)

Now I saw that in addition to Melatonin and Lemon balm, the capsules also contain L-theanine. I guess Lemon balm + L-theanine is a great combo.


----------



## kenyan85 (Feb 24, 2016)

You have a point. Tried more than 100 supplements over the last 2 years. Lemon balm, as well as holy basil, stood out. They say lemon balmis dopaminergic as well as a thyroid modulator. I've been thinking that maybe depression isn't a neurotransmitter issue but a thyroid and hormonal issue. I used to be hyperthyroid, and lemon balm ironed that out for me. 

I've been buying a certain brand off the internet (rhymes with Branson) and the other day, as I was walking by the path outside my gate, I saw a fragrant herb growing. Upon closer inspection, I noticed that it could indeed be lemon balm. I thus no longer need to buy it if I can pick it and dry it in its fresh state. 

I also read somewhere that it could be seretonergic...all I know is that it calms me down, and it takes me out of my head, forcing my consciousness into the real world around me. 

You may be on to something.


----------

